# Disney`s Fairytale Christmas...



## PIEDODGER (Aug 22, 2008)

Thinking about stopping of at Disneyland near Paris on the way through to Spain a few days before Christmas is there any good sites nearby that offers easy access to the park (by bus etc), or is it mainly hotels, I would be gratetful for any info. ta.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

I don't know about any sites really close to disney,but you can stay on there coachpark.
We stayed this summer cost us 13 euro per night.


----------



## Imbiber (May 11, 2007)

Hi Piedodger,

Yes it's 13 Euro's for 24 hours in the Disney Car Park.

However, I was led to believe that they turn the water off, and close the facilities in the car park for winter; but its best to check before hand.

There is an Aire at the Petrol Station (Esso I think) outside one of the hotels; it's in the new English Aires Guide.

I would also recommend you treat yourself to the 5 star buffet (all you can eat!) at the Disneyland Hotel; we had Xmas Day lunch with all the Disney characters present - 50 Euro's per head but well worth it. 

They do buffets everyday but not with the characters there; and in my view its best to book early for the first sittings.


----------



## PIEDODGER (Aug 22, 2008)

thanks guys,  thats what I like about this forum, all you non-members out there splash the cash best ten quid you will every spend!!!


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

have a look at this post 
chapter


----------



## Technophobe (Jul 31, 2007)

I think Le Croix de Vieux Pont and Jablines, which are the nearest "all singing and dancing" sites are closed from late Oct/ Early Nov, so you may be stuck with Aires or the Disneyland car park.]

Jon


----------



## Imbiber (May 11, 2007)

Just in case you fancy making a regular pilgrimage to Mickey & Co. why not consider an Annual Pass?

In addition to free entry 365 days a year; plus discounts in the stores and restaurants, The Dream Pass gets you 'Free Parking' too; saving you the 13 Euros a day!

And, if like us last year, your M/H fits in an ordinary car parking space you get to park in Hotel New York car park - which is not as far to walk to the parks!

However, you've got to consider how much of 'It's a Small World...' you can take in 12 monts :lol:


----------



## jams101 (Dec 22, 2006)

I didn't know fairies had tails, any chance we could correct the spelling on this post.

Why the hell would you want to spend Christmas a Eurodisney or Disneyland Paris or whatever it is called? I suppose each to their own.


----------



## PIEDODGER (Aug 22, 2008)

...because last year the kids couldnt find any in Ireland!!!


----------



## jams101 (Dec 22, 2006)

Fairies don't have tails, sure everyone knows that.....even in Ireland, and you seriously brought your kids here to look for them...................


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

jams101 said:


> I didn't know fairies had tails, any chance we could correct the spelling on this post. Why the hell would you want to spend Christmas a Eurodisney or Disneyland Paris or whatever it is called? I suppose each to their own.


Two points here:

1) we don't criticise other people's spelling, grammar or punctuation. If the meaning is clear, the post is good.

2) Why the animosity? If you have nothing positive to contribute, then don't contribute.

Gerald


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

=D> =D>


----------



## Lys520 (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi

We stayed on a site just outside Paris (18km) a few weeks back. They took us in by minibus at a time that suited us and picked us up at midnight and took as back again...all included in ticket price if you buy through them.

http://www.camping-de-la-colline.com/flash/index_uk.html

Would recommend the site. :lol:

Lys


----------



## jams101 (Dec 22, 2006)

geraldandannie said:


> jams101 said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't know fairies had tails, any chance we could correct the spelling on this post. Why the hell would you want to spend Christmas a Eurodisney or Disneyland Paris or whatever it is called? I suppose each to their own.
> ...


Only half a bit of craic, sure I can't spell loads of words. I think Piedodger is on the same wave length and is taking it the way it was intended. Apologies Piedodger is you didn't take it as anything other than a bit of a mess.

Gerald this is the internet, not a library.


----------

